# How cold is it?!



## BDBoop (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Noomi (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 9, 2013)

It's so cold ...

A flasher just came up to me and described himself.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 9, 2013)

Google. I typed "How cold is it!!" looking for more humor. I got this instead.


----------



## Imidator (Dec 12, 2013)

lol so true


----------



## Lipush (Dec 12, 2013)

so cold that you can cut your breath and use it to build an igloo


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 12, 2013)

In other news ...


----------



## The Professor (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll go with the classics:

Colder than a witch's tit.

Colder than a well digger's ass in the Klondike.


----------



## StanB (Dec 15, 2013)

lol


----------

